# MC Supports and Suspended Ceiling Wires



## Stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

300.11(A)

I must be drunk


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe in the "cite and write" format for inspections. Less confusion and arguments that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

Michigan Electrical Inspectors are a special bunch, I could go on all day about one in particular.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

That one is always fun...I am a firm believer in asking a particular inspector about that and how he prefers to have lay-in fixtures supported/secured (# of wires, clips, screws, etc).


----------



## Stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

although...doing some more research, if the grid is commercial grade and rated for connection to the supports according to exception 300.11 (A) 2

_Exception: The ceiling support system shal be permitted to support branch-circuit wiring and associated equipment where installed in accordance with the ceiling system manufacturer's instructions._

That to me says, if you're using UL listed clips (ie Caddy Bat Wings) it's acceptable as long as the ceiling is rated for it, which in most commercial applications they should be.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

I have had inspectors ask for a letter from the engineer or manufacturer stating the load that the grid is rated for. What the existing load is and what load we are adding to it (in the form of wires/fixtures etc).

At the end of the day its easier to spray paint your own wires orange and hang only from them


----------



## Stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

if that was a requirement from the inspector then yes, that would be much easier


----------



## BayAreaElectrician (May 9, 2011)

The ceiling guys have to shoot wires for us to support our MC. The wires holding up the tiles are not allowed. Maybe that is just my local counties, but I know I have always had to avoid the tile wires and often shoot my own wires up.


----------

